# La gorgia toscana



## Eáránë

Ciao!

Nella lezione di linguistica italiana il professore ha detto qualcosa sulla gorgia toscana. E' un fenomeno dialettale che indica che gli abitanti della Toscana non dicono per esempio 'coca cola' ma 'hoha hola'. Vorrei sapere se ci siano ancora molte persone che parlano così e se questo fenomeno valga per tutta la Toscana. Potreste aiutarmi?

Grazie mille

Eáránë


----------



## gabrigabri

Eáránë said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Nella lezione di linguistica italiana il professore ha detto qualcosa sulla gorgia toscana. E' un fenomeno dialettale che indica che gli abitanti della Toscana non dicono per esempio 'coca cola' ma 'hoha hola'. Vorrei sapere se ci siano ancora molte persone che parlano così e se questo fenomeno valga per tutta la Toscana. Potreste aiutarmi?
> 
> Grazie mille
> 
> Eáránë




Ciao!! Non conosco precisamente l'estensione di questo fenomeno, ma di certo so che ancora oggi moltissmi toscani bevono la "hoha hola holla hannuccia"!


----------



## Eáránë

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!! Non conosco precisamente l'estensione di questo fenomeno, ma di certo so che ancora oggi moltissmi toscani bevono la "hoha hola holla hannuccia"!


 
Ciao!

grazie per la risposta!! Sai se anche i giovani parlino ancora cosí?

Eáránë


----------



## gabrigabri

Sì, certo, non dipende dall'età! È un fenomeno ancora molto diffuso, dipende semplicemente dalla cadena/dialetto che uno ha! È lo stesso che avviene per esempio in alcune parti del nord, dove si pronuncia una c-z, oppure a Roma (t-d), ecc.


----------



## Eáránë

gabrigabri said:


> Sì, certo, non dipende dall'età! È un fenomeno ancora molto diffuso, dipende semplicemente dalla cadena/dialetto che uno ha! È lo stesso che avviene per esempio in alcune parti del nord, dove si pronuncia una c-z, oppure a Roma (t-d), ecc.


 
Grazie

Ora capisco, ma l'Italia è veramente un mosaico dialettale  Quanti dialetti!! Perfino tra due città a 30 chilometri di distanza ci sono già differenze. Per esempio a Bologna si dice 'frevla' per 'fragola' e a Modena si dice 'maggiostra'. Perciò l'italiano non è sempre facile (ma comunque bello)

Ciao
Eáránë


----------



## gabrigabri

Eáránë said:


> Grazie
> 
> Ora capisco, ma l'Italia è veramente un mosaico dialettale  Quanti dialetti!! Perfino tra due città a 30 chilometri di distanza ci sono già differenze. Per esempio a Bologna si dice 'frevla' per 'fragola' e a Modena si dice 'maggiostra'. Perciò l'italiano non è sempre facile (ma comunque bello)
> 
> Ciao
> Eáránë



Sì, ci sono molti dialetti ma penso che uno straniero non trovi difficoltà in Italia! In generale (almeno con gli estranei) si parla italiano! (a differenza dell'Austria per esempio...)


----------



## Eáránë

gabrigabri said:


> Sì, ci sono molti dialetti ma penso che uno straniero non trovi difficoltà in Italia! In generale (almeno con gli estranei) si parla italiano! (a differenza dell'Austria per esempio...)


 
Sì, è vero! Non ho mai avuto problemi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nota  del moderatore: non trasformiamo questo thread in una lunga chiacchierata sui dialetti italiani, vero?


----------



## federicoft

Da quanto ne sentito o ne ho letto (aspetto smentite) il fulcro della gorgia è Firenze, allontanandosene diventa via via più debole fino a scomparire quasi totalmente a Lucca o a Grosseto.


----------



## Sicanius

Se non sbaglio, la gorgia e' particolarmente diffusa a Firenze, Siena e rispettive province, e in queste zone riguarda non soltanto la c, ma anche la t e la p. Poi e' vero, piu' ci si allontana da queste zone e piu' diventa debole, e si limita soltanto alla c. Lungo la costa, Pisa e Livorno, per esempio, sembra che la c non venga aspirata, ma sia completamente assente...

Nessun toscano in giro per il forum?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Eáránë, ho trovato questo link tutto sulla gorgia toscana. 
In effetti il fenomeno persiste ed è centrato proprio a Firenze. 
Come scrive Sicanius, a Livorno invece la 'c' è del tutto assente. 
Ci sono scritti vernacolari che non la trascrivono neppure (imperdibile il Vernacoliere, per stomaci forti...).

A.A.


----------



## itka

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Eáránë, ho trovato questo link tutto sulla gorgia toscana.
> In effetti il fenomeno persiste ed è centrato proprio a Firenze.
> Come scrive Sicanius, a Livorno invece la 'c' è del tutto assente.
> Ci sono scritti vernacolari che non la trascrivono neppure (imperdibile il Vernacoliere, per stomaci forti...).
> 
> A.A.



Lo stomaco forte ce l'ho ! Ma non ho capito una parola :
_si por sapé 'ndove l'hai trovato *ver coso*? 

_ver coso = quel coso ?

Una domanda legata al titolo : come si pronuncia questa parola "gorgia" col la o chiusa o aperta ?

Grazie !


----------



## gabrigabri

itka said:


> Lo stomaco forte ce l'ho ! Ma non ho capito una parola :
> _si por sapé 'ndove l'hai trovato *ver coso*? _
> 
> ver coso = quel coso ?
> 
> Una domanda legata al titola : come si pronuncia questa parola "gorgia" col la o chiusa o aperta ?
> 
> Grazie !




Ver coso vorrà dire, come dici tu, quel coso.

Gòrgia viene riportato dal DeMauro.


----------



## Eáránë

Grazie per tutte le risposte! Mi avete già aiutato molto.

Eáránë


----------



## MAVERIK

Sicanius said:


> Se non sbaglio, la gorgia e' particolarmente diffusa a Firenze, Siena e rispettive province, e in queste zone riguarda non soltanto la c, ma anche la t e la p. Poi e' vero, piu' ci si allontana da queste zone e piu' diventa debole, e si limita soltanto alla c. Lungo la costa, Pisa e Livorno, per esempio, sembra che la c non venga aspirata, ma sia completamente assente...
> 
> Nessun toscano in giro per il forum?


 

Sì, hai ragione, infatti a Livorno la "c" si toglie solamente e non si aspira.
Nelle varie zone della regione si usano cadenze diverse ma questo fenomeno è presente soprattutto nella zona di Firenze e Siena.


----------



## itka

Grazie Gabrigabri !


----------



## MAVERIK

itka said:


> Lo stomaco forte ce l'ho ! Ma non ho capito una parola :
> _si por sapé 'ndove l'hai trovato *ver coso*? Si può sapere dove hai trovato quel coso ?_
> 
> ver coso = quel coso ?
> 
> Una domanda legata al titolo : come si pronuncia questa parola "gorgia" col la o chiusa o aperta ?
> 
> Grazie !


 
Sì, *ver coso*, significa *quel coso*, anche se il Vernacoliere esagera ...non parliamo sempre così...


----------



## itka

Grazie anche a te Maverik !


----------



## MAVERIK

itka said:


> Grazie anche a te Maverik !


 
Prego, figurati..


----------

